# اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا



## crazy_girl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة من اجمل الصور اللى شوفتها ليهم وهما التلاتة متجمعين مع بعض

ممكن تجيلك سكتة قلبية من الجمال بس

امممممممممممممممممم انا ماليش دعوة خالص مالص بالص

وممكن تنتحر من احساسك انك قرد جنبهم

خلاص مش هاطول عليكم










يلا انتوا ونصيبكم













الصورة اهيه





​*


----------



## veansea (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ده انا ملكه جمال بالنسبه لنانسى وهيفا واليسا 
دول ملكات جمال القرود يا بينتى
ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ههههههههههههههه على فكرة انتى كدة بتعيبي على القرود
هههههههههههه
ويارب تكوع عجبتك ياملكة جمال


----------



## dr.sheko (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

بجد عسلات
بس بلاش الغيره دي يا crazy
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ههههههههههه جمال اوى جمال لا يقاوم انا مش عايزه ابص لهم تانى من جمالهم هههه شكرا عالصوره


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*



m.e.e قال:


> بجد عسلات
> بس بلاش الغيره دي يا crazy
> ههههههههههههههههه



ههه
ياسلام وانا هاغير من ايه بالظبط
دانا بالنسبة ليهم قبل التعديا والخمسمية عملية تجيل
ملكة جمال دى فعلا الصورة الكاريكاتيرية ليهم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يا m.e.e
لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههه جمال اوى جمال لا يقاوم انا مش عايزه ابص لهم تانى من جمالهم هههه شكرا عالصوره



اى خدعة ياقمر
علشان تعرفى مفيش حد زينا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## naderr (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

طيب  غيرانه  ليه
مانتى  اجمل  منهم
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة بجد ضحكتنى


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك يانادر وبعدين انا مش بغير اوى يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ميرسي يا acc_loues
لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

العفو يا كريزى
وانا اسمى لويس

وانا فى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## meri (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

هههههههههه
احتمال يكون تاثير الحر  عمل فيهم كدة
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه


----------



## naderr (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

يا  اميرتى  الحلو  حلو  لو  قايم  من النوم
و-------------------------------------------كل   يوم


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*



meri قال:


> هههههههههه
> احتمال يكون تاثير الحر  عمل فيهم كدة
> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههه



ياسلام؟ال يعنى قاعدين فى السودان
هههههههههههههههههههه ماليش دعوة هه:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*



naderr قال:


> يا  اميرتى  الحلو  حلو  لو  قايم  من النوم
> و-------------------------------------------كل   يوم



ههاو حلوة القصيدة دى بس مش مطبقة
هه:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

*عارفه كانوا بيغنوا ايه*
*اغنيه بتقول *

* هرام هرام*
* والله هرام *
*ازيكم*
* كيفنكم*
* بجالى*
* زمان *
*ماشفتكم*
*هرام عليكى يا كريزى*
*فحمتيهم ليه*​


----------



## nonaa (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

بجد حرام عليكى
انتى كدة بيظلمى..........
دول ملكات جمال ..........(اكمل)
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*



BITAR قال:


> *عارفه كانوا بيغنوا ايه*
> *اغنيه بتقول *
> 
> * هرام هرام*
> ...



ههههههه
لا وانت الصادق دول بيغنوا 
هرام هرام هرام هرام ينزل بياضنا هرام هرام هرام على ناس شمحمت وجوهنا
ههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدعة يابيتر ياقمر اى خدعات احم احم نحن هنا


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*



nonaa قال:


> بجد حرام عليكى
> انتى كدة بيظلمى..........
> دول ملكات جمال ..........(اكمل)
> ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## muheb (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ههههههههه بجد ضحكة


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ميرسي يامهيب لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## emad_nightplayer (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

يا جماعة احنا فى منتدى مسيحى محترم وياريت مالناش دعوة بالكلام الفاضى دى (عازف الليل ) nightplayer


----------



## mk1611 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ميرسي يا mk1611 لمرورك ومشاركتك واتمنى تكون عجبتك ههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ااااااايه الحلاوة دى بس
اتغيوااا للآحسن.... :ranting:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

سووووووووووورى
اتغيروا للآحسن


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جاااااااااامدة جدا يا كريزى بس هما اكيد وقفوا فى الشمس لحد لما اتحمصوا هههههههه

شكرا لتعبك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

*جمال يلا نشوف لهم عرسسسسسان 

بسرعة ​*


----------



## losivertheprince (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

*سلام المسيح :
يالا ياجماعه كل واحد يقف جنب عروسته عشان كل الناس وحش *​


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ميرسي اوى ياجماعة لمروركم ومشاركتكم العسل دى


----------



## vici (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

أنا من حلوتهم جانى إكتأب ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

هههههههههههههههه
سلامتك يافيكي
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاؤكتك


----------



## gift (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

حلوين بس مالهم مسودين كده ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه هما احترقوا  ولا ايه


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

موضوع حلو خالص خالص بس انا كنت بحب الثلاثة دلوقتى كرهتهم مووووووووووووووووووووووت 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Princess (13 أكتوبر 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الجمال ده كله

يا ارض احفظي ما عليكي
وده قبل ولا بعد عمليات التجميل؟؟؟​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

:new6::new6::new6::new6:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

الصورة طبعا قبل عمليات التجميل
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Jesus+Nazareth (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tota E (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

:big32:حرام عليكى مش للدرجة دى:new6:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

*ههههههههههههه
لا مافيش جمال بعد كده
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صورة لنانسي وهيفا واليسا*

ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------

